# F18 pilot flies a 787 at Farnborough air show



## jis (Dec 15, 2013)

See what happens when an F-18 pilot flies a 787....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tbd0mq8-iJE


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 15, 2013)

The legend is that a nearly-empty 767 (minimum fuel) could outclimb an F-4 to 10,000 feet, if the F-4 does not light its afterburners. A nearly-empty 787 probably has the same climb rate.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 15, 2013)

If they did this in Revenue Service the Swells in First Class would Spill their Champagne! :giggle: But it sure would cut down on the need for Extra Long Runways! I'm thinking that All Military Pilots including those Flying Transports Fly This Way During Landings and Takeoffs in Hostile Territory!  IIncluding Air Force I and other VIP's Planes!)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2013)

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 15, 2013)

I want to be on that plane!


----------



## railiner (Dec 16, 2013)

Great video! Thanks for posting!

Shades of 'Tex' Johnston doing a barrel-role in the Boeing 367-80 B707 prototype in 1955.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaA7kPfC5Hk


----------

